# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  The People Behind DesiTwist

## Endurer

Every community on the internet, no matter how large or small, is powered by 24/7/365 hardwork of a few individuals who keep the house clean at all times. DesiTwist is no exception, these four gifted individuals give their everything to keep it nice and clean for the rest of us who'd hardly get a glimpse of something distrubing (spam, anyone?) before it gets trashed out or edited by these people. Unfortunately, some of us take it for granted and forget to appreciate their contribution to our community. I hereby invite all of you to say a few words of appreciation for (in alphabetical order) Bluehacks, Hina87, Miss_sweet, and last, but by no means the least, Rahen.

These are the people who breathe life into our community and truly represent us. They certainly deserve a standing ovation for the services they provide voluntarily and take pride in doing so.

*Bluehacks:* A highly gifted individual from Mumbai, India, is always on the look for bad guys who'd come here to spoil the fun for the rest of us. His contributions in the entertainment section and his foresight for DesiTwist's innovatory cannot be ignored. Thank you Hardik, we all love you.

*Hina87:* Who keeps the sentiments express alive? Who brings all those wonderful graphics just to make you smile? No doubt it's Hina, an extremely mature & exceptionally talented girl from the United States of America. Hina is known for her cool & calm actions in the midst of an inferno. I must confess that I haven't seen someone so mature at this young age of hers'. She plays a huge role when it comes to suggesting a new feature to all of us at the backend. Yes, the profile commenting feature that you all have fallen in love with was her idea and she deserves credit for that. 

*Miss_Sweet:* Her number of posts makes mine look timid. She is one of the senior most members of DesiTwist. A member who invited her friends and they, in return, invited the rest of us. Whenever I see teen talks getting a bit oldish, she, from absolutely nowhere, posts topics that baffle boredoom out of the house. Thank you Naila, we love you and your refreshing posts.

*Rahen:* My fingers go numb when I think of Fatima sis and her contributions to the community. She is so diverse and talented that you'd probably not believe me unless you pay a visit to our tutorials, love & relationships, discussions and debate, health, fashion & styles, desi recipes, Indian media forums. When it comes to taking decisions, her point of view matters the most. She has an advice ready for virtually any problem, regardless of the complications involved. Thank you Fatima sis for making it large and for leading us all from the front.

It's your turn friends.

----------


## NInA

You are absolutely right there Endurer. I think, they all deserve a great applaud. They all are doing a great job here and i really ..truly admire it.

I think you all are fabulous.  :Smile:  

You all deserve to be respectably appreciated  :Smile: 

Thanks for such a hardwork and putting your heart and souls to make your great effort on DT. Highly appreciated guys  :Smile: 

You all ROCK!  :Wink:  n the great news is that u all know that  :Wink:

----------


## friendlygal786

This goes to each one of you: Hardik, Hina sis, RAHEN sis, Naila sis and you also Adeel Bhai. You all make a great team in this forum, making it such a great place to be. It is a warm welcoming atmosphere because of the lovely support you guys give to each new member and an interesting place from your great threads, posts, and inputs. You guys are a wonderful team. 
Keep up the excellent work!!!:thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm Something is missing...

Endurer: A flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all and he is one of them. Silently enters and makes a difference with his effective imagination..brings topic that matters to real life..his judgement is worht trusting..the most humble person i met...he rectify and corrects all our mistakes without saying a word...and sometimes does give a friendly advice ....He guides us all to the right way...we respect u alot...u simply bring life in dt...Thankyou for all ur hardwork which u put here...by going to every section and making sure that everyone is replied back and much more... :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

*
Well said bro Endurer and Rahen sis. 
The whole team is magnificent. It's impressive how you guys work so hard and behind the scenes to make DT a heavenly place. Indeed, great effort is visibly displayed through different threads, topics and posts by everyone. With all due respect, Much Thanks to Hardik, bro Endurer, Rahen sis, Hina sis and Niala sis and Admin. I wish you much congratulations on your achievements. 

Keep up the Great work DT team!*

----------


## Hina87

First of all, thank you to all of the moderators here. Every single mod is exceptional in their own way. Also, thank you to our members. You guys help us out a lot when it comes to problems and ideas. Bless you all.  :Smile: 

I would like to do the honors for Admin:

He is the real genius behind DesiTwist. All of the site members help him in many ways, but he is the one that must make the change. It amazes me how regular he is, and how quickly he fixes things. He'll work all day and night if something needs to be done just like the revamp. It was the biggest change made here, and he spent so much time making sure everything was done right. Every one of his ideas are superb. All of the little minuscule details have made DT one of the best forums. The css codes in the profiles was an outstanding idea. I must say, I enjoy the mouse-over feature as well. Working alongside such an incredible Administrator has been a blast for me. I couldn't see this site run by any other person. Thank you so much for all of your hard work. We are truly Blessed and happy to be apart of your community.  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Nothing's left for me to say.Ill like to keep my words as same as the People above.

But will like to add this.

Desitwist is survived by each and every responsible member who comes here and becomes a part of this community.

There is so much flavor and love here.If i can have my chance i am surely going to make my workplace and homeplace amongst all here.

Special thanks to Adeel bro,RAHEN sis,HINA,HArdik,NAila .

Keep the superb work going ?

Love DT.

P.S.-Offtopic-Was unwell.Am fine now.Take care.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Adeel bro ke bagher to DT kuch bhi nahi and ofcoz the members here plays a very important role to make DT full of joy and fun:giveflower; 

As Hina said "Every single mod is exceptional in their own way".

Thanks to all lovely memberss  :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

*I just DOnt understand What to say.:frusty1; 

I Joined DT.....Becuase i found Something, which i cannot express.:cryss: 

Admin, Endurer 
U r the best and everyone knows that.
I want to appreciate your contribution and hard working.
U r the Entrepreneur !!:smartass: 


Moderators of DT
I know, I m not working here alone...In my absence , thanks for taking care of DT. Your each contribution means lots.

If i have done any mistake or my sayings hurts u ...forgive me!
Desitwist is all about making new friends.



Members:kissing: 

Thanks Members For your great contribution in DT.
12k members is big achievement.
DT is nothing without u all.
We invite suggestion from your side ...for making DT Best from REST.


We are all like a Family.

GOD BLESS DT:huglove: 


Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets
So Love the ppl who treat u right, forget about the ones who don't
If u get a chance take it, if it changes ur life let it
Nobody said it would be easy, they just promised it would be worth it..*

----------


## villies

well said Endy Bro...:applaud;

. All of our Moderators Hina,Fatima,Hardik,Naila and You too  :Big Grin: .. are doing their Job Honestly.. :applaud; .. I just wanna say Thanks Alot to all of you :hug:... Admin Bro.. He is doing very hard work for DT :thumbs:..
As Hardick said.. 12K members is very Big Achievment.. Yes, he is rite Its realy big achievment, Congratulations to You all Moderators and Admin Bro.. 
We love You All..

----------


## moments

These guyz are great........i really appreciate their work.
Hardik,Adeel,Fatima,Hina,Nilo....Congrats guyz 
n yeah Thanks 4 giving a wonderful n Friendly atmosphere...
All of You are very sweet,caring n Friendly...
n make this place like a Home....every member comes daily
and that is the big reason of success !!

----------


## Muzi

yup all of them the backbone of DT

----------


## Omar

Awwwh Really kitnay paley paley log hein yahaan Jo hum jesoon ko handle kertay hein :$...Really You are Blessing OF God... :Big Grin: 

You People Rocks! :dj;

----------


## aneeza ali

yeah these people really deserve this :giveflower;

----------

